# Sony a7s



## kathyt (Jul 22, 2015)

Has anymore purchased this camera? Pros vs. cons of the area? It doesn't come with a lens does it? What lenses are compatible? Thank you!!!!!


----------



## enerlevel (Jul 24, 2015)

hi there,
  i had this camera once... and if i had a choice, i would probably buy it again ... i find the 12mp just enough but some people who print big or love to crop their images might not be happy with just 12mp..  
the high iso files are not very clean , if i compare my current 6D 12,000 iso files, it might look the same as the a7s down sampled..  however files at 25,000 iso looks very grainy but is still usable. 
Secondly lens selection is very little and costly. 
hope this helps


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2015)

If you get it use sony glass for photos. I rented on for a week and shot mostly video. The canons glass worked great for this since I was manually focusing anyways. Using Canon glass for photo mode is almost impossible.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 25, 2015)

Pros:
Excellent low light performance
Portability
Internal 4K video
Excellent EVF

Cons:
12 MP files (if you're concerned about that sort of thing)
lackluster autofocus (particularly with adapted lenses)
Lack of professional support
Lack of comparatively affordable native lenses

You can adapt most lenses to it, although I believe the most popular is Canon.


----------



## Ido (Jul 26, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Internal 4K video


The a7S doesn't capture and store 4k videos internally, it requires an external recorder via HDMI.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 26, 2015)

Ido said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Internal 4K video
> ...



Oh, well that's a bummer. I assumed it did since it's supposed to be THE camera for video.


----------



## Ido (Jul 27, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Ido said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...


I agree, and I really don't know why they did it. Some technical limitation, probably. The recently announced a7R II does allow internal 4k recording, so the successor to the a7S should have it, too.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 27, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Oh, well that's a bummer. I assumed it did since it's supposed to be THE camera for video.


 NO that would be the Panasonic GH4, at least for consumer.

The A7s is THE camera for LOWLIGHT video (or lowlight stills).


----------

